
You Don't Need All That JavaScript, I Promise - kiyanwang
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1L2WgXu2JY
======
JMTQp8lwXL
You _can_ just use FTP, and HTML/CSS, as the presenter claims, but if you want
reusable components, you're going to need at least some-JavaScript based
technology, like custom elements (web components).

If you don't have a concept of a component, and every time a developer needs a
simple component: a Button, a Link, a Card, pray that _every single developer_
in your organization understands the accessible, semantically-correct way to
implement it (spoiler alert: they won't, occasionally, a junior engineer won't
understand why buttons shouldn't be implemented with <div> tags). And
hopefully they follow your design team's specification for how the component
should look (again, they won't). Then, you end up developing a product with
ten disparate and interwoven look-and-feels, due to developers on separate
projects re-inventing the wheel instead of using a common Design System. It no
longer feels like one cohesive experience.

The counter point: That JavaScript is actually solving enterprise grade
problems-- controlling your brand via a Design System, ensuring accessible
HTML gets generated, and so forth. It comes at a cost of potentially somewhat
slower performance, but the solutions provided make the tradeoff worth it.

------
shams93
There's an argument in terms of security against server side templating. It
also depends upon what you are building like Hugo is best for information
sites without dynamic server templating where lots of HTML is better than a
huge load of js.

